# Derco Blazer Wood Stove (Grizzly)



## jrat (Dec 10, 2015)

New to the forum and I'm just looking to get some information on my stove that was in my house when i bought it. On the front it says grizzly and in the back it says derco blazer. Any information will help. 
Thanks


----------



## Lake Girl (Dec 12, 2015)

Best I could find were parts ... http://a1stoves.com/grizzly-stoves-c-28_167.html


----------



## colin.p (Dec 14, 2015)

I  looked up (Googled) Derco Stoveworks and found 746 results. Quite sure there would be something in there you could use.


----------



## bushman (Dec 15, 2015)

Derco was made here in Michigan and was available in catalytic and non catalytic models.  From what I found they quit making stoves or went out of business in the early 1990s.  I have not owned one myself but am interested in them and see them from time to time on Craigslist.  Almost bought a small steel Grizzly in September but it was gone when I got serious about it.  My searches were by model numbers from spec plates shown on Craigslist ads and then searched on search engine to get more details.


----------

